# [SOLVED] Windows Media Player 9 Woes



## BroCls1 (Jan 24, 2003)

When I try to copy cd tracks to my computer, the media player will display this message in the column where it usually tells you the coping progress: "Window Media Player encountered an unknown error." 

I have checked all the settings and nothing seems to be changed or out of the ordinary. There is no problem with my cd drive, as Music Match will copy no problem. I have tried many different cd's, with the same outcome. 

I have the newest version of Media Player 9 and am running windows xp. I have never had this problem before.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

Do you have the latest version of DirectX:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/downloads/default.asp

Also, the latest updates from Microsoft:

http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/

When you copy the tracks, are you doing that by just rightclicking in the CD and choosing Copy?

Regards

eddie


----------



## BroCls1 (Jan 24, 2003)

I downloaded the new directX, but that didn't fix the problem.

This problem occurs when I try to copy music in Windows Media Player 9. I also have all the updates from windows update.

I put in the cd, open WMP, then click on the "copy from cd" tab on the left side of the screen. Then the screen pops up that has all the cd tracks on it. I check the box of the song I want to copy, then click the "copy music" box. Then next to the song I picked to copy, it says, "Windows Media player encountered an unknown error." That message is in the column where it usually keeps track of the progress of the song being copied.

This problem just started. It didn't occur with the Windows Media Player 9 beta and canidate releases, only with the final release. It occures with any cd that is inserted, home made or store bought. I can copy cd's no problem with musicmatch jukebox, so I know it is not a problem with my cd burner.

Is anyone else having this problem? It seems that no one has any clue about this. There is nothing on google or in the windows knowledge base that I can find that could help.

I am very frustrated with this problem, does anyone know anywhere I can look for an answer for this.

I appreciate any and all help.

Thanks.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

You may want to use Spybot:

http://tomcoyote.com/SPYBOT/

It may be some spyware on your system, causing it.

eddie


----------



## sacoite1 (Jun 3, 2000)

Hi BroCls1 and welcome !!!
I can thoroughly understand the the frustration you are having with WMP9. I am having the same trouble....different error message. Although I don't think I can solve your problem; I do think I can lead you in the right direction by sharing what I have found in my 2 mo. effort to solve my own problem (unresolved as we speak.) I think the culprit is the burning software that is part of WMP9...(Roxio Easy CD Creator) and here is why I think that.

Easy CD Creator came with my burner and worked fine for me until I up-dated it to version 5.3.2.??whatever. Then trouble started. When I try to record; I get an error message...(There is no disc in the destination drive. Please insert a blank disc in the destination drive and try again). Well....there is a blank disc in the drive, but the software refuses to see it and will not record.

About 2 wks ago I up-dated WMP to version 9 and found that Easy CD Creator was part of that up-date. What do you suppose happens now when I try to record with WMP9 ??? You guessed it...similar error message....(There is no media in your burning drive or the drive is not ready. Please insert media or check the drive.) Well..... balogny to that too. the drive is fine and it has a blank disc in it. Software will not see it and will not record.

I feel that if I can fix the problem with Easy CD Creator then WMP9 will then record properly.....seems to follow.....I think.

In the search that I have been doing;I have found EZCD Creator to be a difficult software at best. It either likes your computer.....or it doesn't. It either likes your burner...or it doesn't. When it doesn't like you; it's very difficult and sometimes impossible to make it work properly. I have visited the Roxio Message Boards frequently and have found litterally thousands of threads from people with problems similar to yours and mine. I have yet to find an answer to mine. You might check the site for yourself at
http://boards.support.roxio.com/ maybe it will help you.

Maybe someone here can jump in and help us both.....sure hope so. I'm about ready to get another burner that supports another burning software..."NERO". I here it's works well. Good luck with your problem....hope you get it solved!!!
Joe


----------



## BroCls1 (Jan 24, 2003)

I redownloaded windows media player 9 from download.com and installed it over itself, and it fixed the problem.

I guess there were some corrupted files with the original download, and reinstalling it fixed it.

Thanks for all the help!!!!!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Glad its all working again 

eddie


----------



## dub (Jan 9, 2003)

I had a similar problem on the previous version of media player. I found that my cd burner (iomege) had a firmware update available. This fixed my problem.
Is there a/any good reason to upgrade to WMP9?

thanks
dub


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya dub

Many of the newer media clips, use the codecs that are incorporated in the new version. If you still use an older version, you may have problems viewing or listening.

I still use 6.4, so some media clips have no sound, which can tend to be annoying 

Regards

eddie


----------

